# Looking to invest into an embroidery machine



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

I know almost nothing about embroidery so somebody please fill me
In on the main details. I know you have to have dofferent threads for different colors, I know you load hats with hoops, puff embroidery is cool.. My Max. Budget: $15,000. I want to be able to do everything, embroid hats and shirts etc. Do puff.. Etc. What other kinds of things can you do with embroidery anyway?

I have a Sidewinder 6/6 with airlocks but many people have been asking me about embroidery lately. Someone please fill me in on the most basic of the basic stuff I need to know


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

I am in the same boat as you. still unsure on budget but ALL I have heard for people that are successful and I can trust for good advice (not sales people just fellow shops) say get a baruden (Bare-Oh-Din) I believe I dont know the exact spelling as the rep as the DAX show didn't exist or atleast a company that sells them didn't bring one of wasn't involved in the show... 

But apparently they are the best machines but do cost like it too. But if you have the money or are close I hear just save and wait to get the barudin/baruden/baridin etc


----------



## lstark (Jul 9, 2010)

My suggestion would be to read as much as you can on this forum and other embroidery sites. I have been using a multi-needle for over a year (graduated from a home machine). I did a lot of reading on this forum before buying a used machine to start on. This place is loaded with great information and helpful people.

Most people have their own opinion about which machine is best. It is best to look at what kind of service is available in your area before setting your eyes on one brand.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

well being a embroider I can help you as much as I can. Ok you talk about doing hats and such. good alot of machines will do hats however, does your current clients ask do you do hats or not. alot of our clients ask just for us to embroider shirts and not much of a hat asking. with that being said your going to have to practice that almost weekly just so you can keep the practice fresh. 

Also to consider how much room do you have. alot of machines need atleast certain distances around it to maintain for not only arm movements but also so the machine can breath. take some measurements to see if a 1, 2 or mult head machine will work in the area for it. if you have an area that can only handle a 2 head machine or 3 then your not going to be looking for a 6 head machine. 

Also how many colors are you looking to do. Ie threads ontop of machine. there are ones that are 4,6 and so on and so on that depending on what your going to do. if your only asked to do a oh like us 4 colors or less then a machine that would have oh 6 needles would work but if your doing more then find a machine that can handle more. 

one other thing you need to take into consideration is are you able to travel for training or not. when we bought our machine we had to travel to learn how to use it. Now they send a person to your shop. But, not every machine company has that option.

I know there is more info out there but I can't recall it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Contract out embroidery. $15K isn't enough to get started. Yes, you can buy a single head but you can't make enough money per hour on it. You need at least a 4 head and you need to run it daily to crank out profit. 

Here is an example: 
4 head machine, depending on brand, $34K to $50K (sales tax, shipping, installation training)
Thread and other consumable supplies for the 4 head to start: $5K
Digitizing software: $5K all the way up to $15K

Now, you can send your digitizing out and I would recommend that but over time you might want to bring this skill in house, it is a great profit center. 

Also, if you are going to do patches as well you would need a merrow machine ($5K with supplies) and if you are doing chenille, well, there is another $25K plus supplies. 

So doing everything in house may not be an option but now you have a better picture of what it really takes to be a full service embroidery shop.


----------



## Benigno Salguero (Aug 19, 2013)

with 15K you can buy a 4 head or maybe even a 6 head use embroidery machine, nothing 2002 or never though 
Barudan is the best Japanese embroidery. ZSK is best of the best (made in Germany) 

Barudan and ZSK excel at those little detail that none of you costumers will every notice.

Tajima is just more affordable hence the popularity but still a very very good machine


----------



## latitude42 (Sep 26, 2007)

I just added embroidery to my screen printing business... after about a year of agonizing over it I went with Tajima, best decision I could make! Your sales rep will come out and set the machine up and do a day or so of training (that alone will save you$$$ in Excedrin & beer)!! It is more $$ but WELL worth it. 
Now for the bad.... you can make a living with a single head machine, but it is VERY VERY tough to do. The numbers just simply do not add up. You will not be able to compete with someone with a 4 head or more in pricing... so you will be doing more small jobs yourself and find a GOOD place to contract out larger (over 50 piece) orders. Also creat yourself a niche market.
I was going to buy used.... glad I didn't for my first because of the training and service that comes with a new one... I'll probably get a used 4 head a little later now that I'm getting some experience.
Also digitizing is EVERYTHING in embroidery! Don't be afraid to pay for GOOD digitizing, it will save you time and $$$$. I just had a cap design digitized at multiple places to try to not pay $40.00,... ended up gong to the $40.00 digitizing anyway after the first few would not stitch right!
Good luck!


----------

